# Financial/Investment Forum



## ClassicChic (Oct 20, 2005)

Would it be possible to have a financial/investment/money forum added? With all of this 12dailypro hoopla, it seems that many of use are interested in making money. So once the money is made - what do we do with it? I am guessing many have problems saving and investing. So lets have a forum to share ideas and knowledge. Let's talk financial empowerment!


----------



## BLESSED1 (Oct 20, 2005)

I think that's a great idea, it was suggested awhile ago but the request wasn't granted....I visit other hair forums that have finance forums and found them very helpful


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 20, 2005)

That's a great idea. I like hearing from, getting advice from folks like me. I'm sure a lot of ladies know a lot. We just need a proper place to share what we know. I'd like to come here to get that kind of info from ladies I am already familiar with and can trust.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Oct 20, 2005)

I like this idea too.  As long as people know that this is just for the exchange of information.  I was thinking about this a few months back. It is a way to exchange information and to network.  I am interested in finding an investment club in my area but do not know how to find one.  I am also interested in investing in very good no-load growth mutual funds and I want to connect with other financial savvy women. Unless we read and exchange info. ourselves, I have learned that people aren't always so willing to share this type info.  Please consider.  This is a great opportunity because we have such vast differences in ages and I beleive the younger you are the better it is to learn about financial empowerment.  Thanks for listening and considering.


----------



## Cowgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

I think it's a good idea.  I have been hesitant to start new threads in the Off Topic Section about 12dp and autosurfing because I didn't want the people who are not interested in the program to get pissed about wading through all the autosurfing threads.  The OT section has so many different topics going on I didn't want people to feel we were dominating the section with the autosurf info.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Oct 20, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to have a financial/investment/money forum added? With all of this 12dailypro hoopla, it seems that many of use are interested in making money. So once the money is made - what do we do with it? I am guessing many have problems saving and investing. So lets have a forum to share ideas and knowledge. Let's talk financial empowerment!


 
I agree, if we can have a forum to discuss frivolous topics such as entertainment and gossip, surely we could have a discussion about what affects us and those who come after us daily: finances. If it is a matter of liabilty, a disclaimer statement stating that the forum is strictly for information exchange and the site or individuals are not held accountable will be helpful and advisable. Just a thought...


----------



## Supastar (Oct 20, 2005)

I totally agree and I would like to see this soon!!


----------



## Country gal (Oct 20, 2005)

Good luck. We have been trying for at least a couple of years to get one.


----------



## PittiPat (Oct 20, 2005)

Awesome idea. Please let this happen.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Country gal said:
			
		

> Good luck. We have been trying for at least a couple of years to get one.



OKay? But hey, sometimes the 3rd time is the charm


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 20, 2005)

I can't believe more people haven't posted in this thread yet. I hope we can get a financial section soon.


----------



## london honey (Oct 20, 2005)

this is a grat idea. i hope it's considered


----------



## ClassicChic (Oct 20, 2005)

Ladies who are interested, even just for browsing a "financial thread", please post here. I think the Mods may consider it if enough interest is shown. I mean com'n now. The thread about 'Monastat and Hair Growth' got so many views that it was ridiculous!  I know no one here wants to be living on the curb with ankle length hair This thread would focus on money whether it be which local banks in your area offers the highest percentage rate to homebuying to 401K to credit unions.


----------



## soapdiva2 (Oct 20, 2005)

I agree with all of you and it would definitely better to share with those who you've already been communicating with.  There is a certain "comfort" level.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Oct 20, 2005)

It would be nice to have a financial section, all the 12dpro threads are starting to take over off-topic.  Obviously there is great interest in money-making so this would probably be beneficial.

Just a suggestion...could it be financial and career related?  I think they can go hand-in-hand and there are often questions on careers and jobs also.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Oct 21, 2005)

Excellent idea IMO. A disclaimer would eliminate liability, and the thread would be helpful to so many ladies. 
And yes, the 12dp talk in OT is gettin heavy and folks will probably start gettin annoyed with that if they haven't already. I for one enjoy it b/c I'm trying to get on the autosurfing bandwagon, but I really do think a section dedicated to finances would be in order for a board populated with such intelligent and aware women.
I agree with Cincy as well...career advice would also be helpful for ladies looking to network.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 21, 2005)

Heck Yeah, I would love to see that happen.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello Ladies, we need your support!  We can make this happen! Chime in ....


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 21, 2005)

london honey said:
			
		

> this is a grat idea. i hope it's considered




I agree! I would love to see a financial/investment forum....such a great idea!


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 21, 2005)

I would love to see this happen as well.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Oct 21, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to have a financial/investment/money forum added? So lets have a forum to share ideas and knowledge. Let's talk financial empowerment!


 
Good idea, I'd certainly be interested if this is implemented.


----------



## superstar (Oct 22, 2005)

Got my support I love this idea


----------



## *Happily Me* (Oct 22, 2005)

Good idea


----------



## kinikini2 (Oct 23, 2005)

I too would like to see a finance forum...


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 23, 2005)

Please, please, please start a financial forum!


----------



## sky_blu (Oct 23, 2005)

Another vote for the Finance forum.


----------



## aqualung (Oct 23, 2005)

It'd be a good idea, considering the recent explosion of autosurfing threads. This way, they'd all stay grouped together.

The credit rating improvement thread could be pinned at the top of it.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey, maybe in adjunction to our hair club meetings we could develop investment clubs like the Beardstown Ladies' (Good read- Beardstown Ladies' Common-Sense Investment Guide- can check it out at the library or purchase it . I found mine at a used bookstore for 4 bucks) I don't now about anyone else but I am looking for ways to make my money work for me and not me working for it  .


----------



## PittiPat (Oct 24, 2005)

Have I stated yet that I'd like to see this happen?


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (Oct 25, 2005)

Great idea! I would love to learn more about investing


----------



## Cleo (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd definitely be interested in a financial/investment forum!!  That's an excellent idea.  Come on mods.


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Oct 25, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> Another vote for the Finance forum.



and another!


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Oct 25, 2005)

Interested!


----------



## aqualung (Oct 25, 2005)

I am unanimous in this. The 12 daily pro threads crowding the front page of the off topic forum are annoying. It's not the 12 daily pro forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes, I autosurf too.


----------



## ricochet (Oct 26, 2005)

This is a great idea.  I am always on the lookout for information on building wealth...!


----------



## carletta (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in on this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Oct 26, 2005)

aqualung said:
			
		

> It'd be a good idea, considering the recent explosion of autosurfing threads. This way, they'd all stay grouped together.
> 
> The credit rating improvement thread could be pinned at the top of it.





I totally agree some info on improving your credit especially in terms of preparing for home buying would be very beneficial.   one more for the financial forum .


----------



## Mystic (Oct 26, 2005)

EXCELLENT IDEA!!!  WE WANT A FINANCIAL FORUM!!!!


----------



## val1212 (Oct 26, 2005)

This would be great!!!


----------



## Amina (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh a Financial/Investment Forum would be great esp. for those whose parents never spoke to them about investing....the info. would be great.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 27, 2005)

I really would love to be apart of this forum because I think it's a great idea! I am wide open to anything that will help me financially...a sistah tired of being broke!


----------



## CandiceC (Oct 27, 2005)

aqualung said:
			
		

> I am unanimous in this. The 12 daily pro threads crowding the front page of the off topic forum are annoying. It's not the 12 daily pro forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So true so true. I'd like for there to be a place where I know I'm going to find all the 12daily threads.


----------



## RootPunch (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm interested also.


    Yayyyyy!!! Investment Forum!!!!!


----------



## ClassicChic (Oct 27, 2005)

CandiceC said:
			
		

> I can't believe more people haven't posted in this thread yet. I hope we can get a financial section soon.


 
I know. I wish more people would post. I want the ladies to know that this is not just about autosurfing. I am talking about homeownership, benefits of financing from a crdeit union vs a bank, pro/cons of borrowing from you 401k to finance you home, etc. This would pertain to money matters in general.


----------



## karmelsassy (Oct 28, 2005)

One more vote for the financial forum!!!!  I am in desperate need of investment information and i want to buy a house in the future.  Gotta get my money right!!!


----------



## Blessed24 (Oct 28, 2005)

This is absolutely necessary.  For too long we have been lacking in Financial knowledge to help us rise above our present and past circumstances.  And yes there are many areas of finance to be educated on which can help us become the *Lender* and not the *Borrower*.  Ladies it's time to get our Finances in order....


----------



## PittiPat (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm working on tidying up the credit of my husband and myself and could use some additional help.  I would also like to learn a little more about investing and such.  This forum would definitely be an asset.


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 29, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!! I agrea with what everyone else has said so far!!! Some here already have the financial knowledge to be financially free, but the majority of us DON'T.  Some have already figured out the puzzle and have found the key... why can't they be able to share this with us all? Share the love and spread the wealth!!!


----------



## trinigul (Oct 31, 2005)

PLEASE CREATE A FINANCIAL SECTION!


----------



## BLESSED1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Have the mods/admins even seen this thread yet, or are they not going to respond


----------



## secretdiamond (Nov 2, 2005)

B...U...M...P...!!!!!!!


----------



## andrea (Nov 2, 2005)

I think it would be great and have often wondered why we didnt have one.. 

You have my vote..


----------



## CandiceC (Nov 2, 2005)

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> Have the mods/admins even seen this thread yet, or are they not going to respond


 
That's what I was wondering. I'm going to send a PM right now!


----------



## Guapa1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Co-signing with everyone. A financial thread is what we NEED!!


----------



## Stylepink (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds good. I would support it!


----------



## kitchen_tician (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, I would LOVE  a financial/investment forum.  

There are soooo many topics that could be discussed.  Money, Stocks, Bonds, Student Loans, Interest Rates, 401k, 403b, Roth IRA's, Medicaid/Medicare benefits for parents, investing, loans, refinancing homes, Suze Norman stuff, credit cards, buying vs leasing car, insurance, mutual funds/annuities , Taxes, etc...  

Sometimes you don't want to discuss these things with family and friends, because they'd be too involved in your business.  So you could openly share ideas and find information.    

Sooooooooooooooo much to discuss and it would be great if it was in one section.  The annual subscription is worth it just for the financial/investment forum alone. 

I vote YES!!!!   Remember, "Smart Women Finish Rich".


----------



## aqualung (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks so much, admins and mods.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Stormy (Nov 5, 2005)

I think this is a great idea!


----------



## shalom (Nov 9, 2005)

I think this is a fantastic idea.   Count me in.


----------

